

Nick Bilton Keynote O’Reilly Tools of Change 2009 - babyshake
http://www.metaprinter.com/2009/03/nick-bilton-keynote-oreilly-tools-of-change-2009/

======
metaprinter
1876 the telephone - people will never leave their home again 1877 the
Phonograph - has eclipsed the telephone, people will never leave their home
again.

nick always gives a great presentation.

